# Align it smart bar system $25



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

thats an excellent price!!! Excellent tool as well...easy to set up, easy to read


----------

